# Found me some stuff at car boot today



## m6mal (24 May 2018)

Actually found a few things worth buying at Holcot Car Boot today, one guy was selling 2 flags a quid (as he said folk usually buy 2 for their car) and i saw one with no packaging and he let me have it for 25p. So an extra flag on my pole sounds good.... i then saw a guy selling jubilee clips 3 large a quid or 4 small a quid so i bought these 45-60mm ones as they will be useful for my radio hobby or my trike as they will fit my boom to add accessories etc. The Allen Key set was what i went for and found them for a fiver and they are long and have a ball on the end to get to awkward bolts. So me thinks £6.25 well spent today. All this considering i never usually see anything i want at car boots most of the time


----------



## neil earley (24 May 2018)

nice bargains you had,good find love boot salesmyself


----------



## m6mal (24 May 2018)

neil earley said:


> nice bargains you had,good find love boot salesmyself



The england flag will do till i can find a union jack cheap at a car boot, but for 25p i couldn't say no


----------



## Nigelnightmare (27 May 2018)

m6mal said:


> The england flag will do till i can find a union jack cheap at a car boot, but for 25p i couldn't say no



My dear chap, it's called the union "flag" unless flown on a boat/ship whereupon it is then called the Union "Jack"(naval terminology).

Just don't fly it upside down as it's still classed as "treason".


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2018)

Nigelnightmare said:


> My dear chap, it's called the union "flag" unless flown on a boat/ship whereupon it is then called the Union "Jack"(naval terminology).
> *
> Just don't fly it upside down as it's still classed as "treason".*


Or a distress signal.


----------



## m6mal (27 May 2018)

I have never in 60 years heard it called the union flag, i have always known it as the union jack and have heard others do the same including the media, also i just put union flag in the search section on ebay and google and it came up with union jack.
Also the claim that the term Union Jack properly refers only to naval usage has been disputed, following historical investigations by the Flag Institute in 2013
https://www.flagmakers.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/Union-Jack-or-Union-Flag.pdf

I do know about the correct way up though


----------



## Drago (27 May 2018)

We always called it the union flag in the Army, on pain of getting slapped.


----------



## Gasman (29 May 2018)

Where I come from we call it 'The Butcher's Apron'.


----------



## m6mal (29 May 2018)

Gasman said:


> Where I come from we call it 'The Butcher's Apron'.



It is indeed known as "the butchers apron" by the countries we coloized in the 16/17/18th centuries some 57 countries, probably that is why we are Great Britain.........


----------



## plantfit (30 May 2018)

My array of flags on the Trice Q26, top,Ice reflective flagthen flag of St Gearge then Union flag and finally the Jolly Roger, all found on the roadside when out riding (on seperate occasions)



But I have now reverted back to just one flag ( A quarry safe flag)


----------



## MontyVeda (30 May 2018)

Nigelnightmare said:


> My dear chap, it's called the union "flag" unless flown on a boat/ship whereupon it is then called the Union "Jack"(naval terminology).
> 
> ...



I think popular usage (that what defines our language) means that union 'jack' has been acceptable when not on a boat for many many years.


----------



## m6mal (30 May 2018)

I think the union jacks will be back in the shops due to the world cup hopefully, i have been given a plastic hand waving union jack incase i cannot get a cloth one, so i may have to make do with it.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2018)

m6mal said:


> I think the union jacks will be back in the shops due to the world cup hopefully, i have been given a plastic hand waving union jack incase i cannot get a cloth one, so i may have to make do with it.


What size cloth one?


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 May 2018)

plantfit said:


> My array of flags on the Trice Q26, top,Ice reflective flagthen flag of St Gearge then Union flag and finally the Jolly Roger, all found on the roadside when out riding (on seperate occasions)
> 
> View attachment 411817
> 
> ...


Where did you get those mirrors? I have bar end shifters like you and those would suit.


----------



## m6mal (30 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> What size cloth one?








Something around 8" x 16" or 12" X 18" those sizes, or anything that will fit under my safety flag


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2018)

m6mal said:


> Something around 8" x 16" or 12" X 18" those sizes, or anything that will fit under my safety flag


I'll check and let you know.
It'll be tomorrow before I'll be able to check.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Where did you get those mirrors? I have bar end shifters like you and those would suit.



Standard ICE equipment. Take a deep breath before reading the price tags...

http://www.icetrikes.co/products/accessories/category/47-safety


----------



## plantfit (31 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Where did you get those mirrors? I have bar end shifters like you and those would suit.



Hi Smokin Joe, they are called "Mirrycle bar end mirrors" very good quality and adjustable in many different positions,I got mine from ICE when I got the trike but I think readily available from most cycle shops, when I fitted the bar end shifters I had to buy some stubby bar ends to fit the mirrors in,they just needed shims to make them fit nice and tight,I just cut up some strips of old plastic milk carton to do that








A couple of pictures for a better view,hope this helps


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2018)

m6mal said:


> View attachment 411869
> 
> 
> Something around 8" x 16" or 12" X 18" those sizes, or anything that will fit under my safety flag


Small cloth, @8 by 12 inch, £1.50
Large cloth 2 by 3 feet, £4.50


----------



## m6mal (31 May 2018)

i posted some wanted ads on the wanted for free ads on facebook so i will see what happens there first and also sportsdirect told me they will be getting them in for the world cup at 2 for a quid.


----------



## plantfit (31 May 2018)

Keep an eye out for some that have fallen off cars during the world cup,(St George's flags) thats where most of mine came from


----------



## m6mal (31 May 2018)

plantfit said:


> Keep an eye out for some that have fallen off cars during the world cup,(St George's flags) thats where most of mine came from



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (1 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Or a distress signal.



Only at Sea.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (1 Jun 2018)

m6mal said:


> It is indeed known as "the butchers apron" by the countries we coloized in the 16/17/18th centuries some 57 countries, probably that is why we are Great Britain.........



It is called Great Britain because it is the largest(Greater) island of the British Isles.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (1 Jun 2018)

You can also get the mirror mounts from ICE. 
A little costly but I mounted them under the brake levers and use them for hand rests.
The ones from ICE are two piece so you don't have to remove the brakes, grips and gear levers to fit or remove them.
HTH


----------



## m6mal (5 Jun 2018)

Went on facebook marketplace and there is a guy in northampton selling 2 union jack car flags for 50p, although Kettering to Northampton is less than 20 miles it ain't worth my wife driving there to pick up something for 50p. I said to the guy that i only need the flags as i have my own pole and he said he can remove them and mail them to me for the cost of postage. He has sent me a pic of him posting them and total cost with 58p 2nd class post is £1.10 and i am well happy with that.
I was dissapointed with the tiny bell on my trike as when i flick it, it isn't always consistent as sometimes it rings ok n others it is dull sounding and either way not very loud. I was looking on ebay at the Hornit 140db Horn and it is around £22 so i looked on the web in general and found https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/hornit_db140_the_worlds_loudest_cycle_horn-ID_53867 £18.99 inc 48hr royal mail tracked delivery, which i am tracking as i write this, so looking forward to it
OK so now i am gonna sort my bottle cage, sidebag, flag (when it comes) and my Hornit 140db horn when it arrives and once all fitted it be another Walk-a-rouind video.


----------



## BlackPanther (13 Jun 2018)

plantfit said:


> Keep an eye out for some that have fallen off cars during the world cup,(St George's flags) thats where most of mine came from



Yes especially when it’s hot. Open window, lose flag. They’re really easy to pick up on a trike, just slow down and ‘harvest’ your flag crop!


----------



## Lozz360 (13 Jun 2018)

m6mal said:


> I think the union jacks will be back in the shops due to the world cup hopefully, i have been given a plastic hand waving union jack incase i cannot get a cloth one, so i may have to make do with it.


I’m sure you are aware that the Union Flag (or Jack) represents the four nations within the UK. What you may not be aware of is that only one of these nations has qualified for the World Cup. Having said that, photos of the 1966 WC final show Wembley full of Union Flags and hardly a St. George cross anywhere, but that was then.


----------

